# Worst game you've played?



## seanrc (Mar 23, 2014)

For me, any game that has a demo in which you can do NOTHING.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Brink, SupCom..


----------



## Inkbug (Mar 23, 2014)

I wouldn't call it the _worst game ever_ but playing Minecraft makes me physically ill thanks to the pixels. OH well.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Also, the LoZ  games for DS brb barfing


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

Anything made by EA.


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Also, the LoZ  games for DS brb barfing



Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass were pretty good.  So was A Link Between Worlds.

What games were you talking about?  It couldn't have been those.  c:


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Inkbug said:


> I wouldn't call it the _worst game ever_ but playing Minecraft makes me physically ill thanks to the pixels. OH well.



You can download texture packs...:I


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 23, 2014)

Sonic: The Dark Knight
Mario Party 8
Battle of the Titans: Dragons DS


----------



## Inkbug (Mar 23, 2014)

Ahh - I wasn't aware of this. I only play it at work on the xbox though. (I work as a nanny.) But that might be good to know for future reference!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Brink, SupCom..





Spoiler












And while the DS Zelda games weren't the greats (I hate that flute), they were good games considering the hardware they were on. Would have loved something like Minish Cap or Link Between the Past, instead of stylus heavy games but they were decent.

As for bad games, I've never been a huge fan of games that adaptations of movies or TV shows (used to get games like those all the time as a gift from clueless family members). Most recent game I didn't like much was probably Prototype, very laggy and slow. There's also Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Flop said:


> Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass were pretty good.  So was A Link Between Worlds.
> 
> What games were you talking about?  It couldn't have been those.  c:



ST and PH indeed. especially PH uuuughh


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

getoutgetoutgetout


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

One of the worst games I've played so far is Pok?mon Y.

I've never been so disappointed with a Pok?mon game in my life.. They focused so much on the graphics and overall looks that they forgot about the Pok?mon.. So many of the new Pok?mon suck

There's also no aftergame unless you like to train Pok?mon and battle with friends 

It was still a good game for the story and was aesthetically pleasing.. But other than that, the game was lousy.. The Elite Four and Champion didn't feel like they should either because of the stupidly OP Exp. Share


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

It's a discussion forum /thread

Yes I hated them, because they had an incredibly bad story, map and and gameplay. Ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hound00med said:


> One of the worst games I've played so far is Pok?mon Y.
> 
> I've never been so disappointed with a Pok?mon game in my life.. They focused so much on the graphics and overall looks that they forgot about the Pok?mon.. So many of the new Pok?mon suck
> 
> ...



THEGRAPHICSYES.

I hate how they tried to do it pseudo 3D likes n64 or gamecube maybe


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> One of the worst games I've played so far is Pok?mon Y.
> 
> I've never been so disappointed with a Pok?mon game in my life.. They focused so much on the graphics and overall looks that they forgot about the Pok?mon.. So many of the new Pok?mon suck
> 
> ...



THERE IS NO AFTERGAME?!?!
#sodone


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> THERE IS NO AFTERGAME?!?!
> #sodone



You get all the mega stones (but only during one hour of the day)

Super Training (which is an easy way to EV Train)

There's a useless alternative to the Battle Tower

Friend Safari, and train Pok?mon to level 100

Competitive


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> One of the worst games I've played so far is Pok?mon Y.
> 
> I've never been so disappointed with a Pok?mon game in my life.. They focused so much on the graphics and overall looks that they forgot about the Pok?mon.. So many of the new Pok?mon suck
> 
> ...



Pokemon X/Y was definitely disappointing compared to the previous games, it like they got halfway through the game and realized they used up far too much space on the cartridges. Gen V had so many good features that they just dumped, I hope they improve the next games with more things to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^this this this for the lack of better words. But the story itself is meh especially that huge town with the roadblocks.


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to get lost in Castelia City in White 1..

HOW DO THEY EXPECT ME TO COPE WITH LUMIOSE


----------



## JCnator (Mar 23, 2014)

So far, the games mentioned above are nothing compared to my personal worst games I ever played.
Soccer Bashi from WiiWare is among the worst games I ever came across. I've only played the demo, but that is truly indicative on how bad is this abomination. Basically your average Breakout clone with a few twists that only serves to render the game more irritating. Power-ups are being randomly distributed at the wrong moments, levels that make you feel it lasted longer than it actually does, bland presentation and the IR pointer controls are tiring your arms after a while. I dare you to download it from Wii Shop Channel and play it for 5 minutes. I'm pretty sure it will change the way you'd rate the games.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

Dalmatians 3 for the PS2. . . . . .


----------



## Jawile (Mar 23, 2014)

Boogie for the Wii. It seems like a cool dance game at first, until you realize... YOU'RE JUST SHAKING THE WII REMOTE TO THE BEAT.


----------



## kite (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't get Hoshigami Remix for the DS. Just don't. The enemies are like ants - there's a lot of them. And they level up. Kind of annoying. Story wasn't that great either. I played it many years ago, but I remember how much I didn't like the game.


----------



## unravel (Mar 24, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Brink, SupCom..



This is...


Spoiler: Your joking me right?







Pokemon X/Y- graphics, game is easy
Minecraft
BD Demo- (What I have done...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 24, 2014)

Waffles just reminded me of DOTA 2. Truly one of the worst games.

>inb4karlarage


----------



## unravel (Mar 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Waffles just reminded me of DOTA 2. *Truly one of the worst games.*
> 
> >inb4karlarage



Probably because you're a noob (b-u-r-n) joke Tom
Hey Karla check this out!
I also like to add league of legends is the worst game my opinion because imba stats and shiz buy heroes and shizz using money or points (whatever that is.)

Jubs, Minties and other LoL players don't kill me


----------



## Farobi (Mar 24, 2014)

And shizz and shizzz 

So my hard work of gettin X for you didnt pay off or wut


----------



## unravel (Mar 24, 2014)

Farobi said:


> And shizz and shizzz
> 
> So my hard work of gettin X for you didnt pay off or wut



How much will I pay you then cuz?


----------



## krielle (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel people might hate me for this, but I really disliked playing fire emblem awakening.
It's not the worst I've played but it's the quickest I ever put a game down.

I just don't like games with really beautiful graphics but when it comes to the gameplay it sucks.

I picked it up a couple times and never played it again for months.

Maybe I'll try again but for me games with great graphics but sucky game play is just.. eh. Boring.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 24, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I feel people might hate me for this, but I really disliked playing fire emblem awakening.
> It's not the worst I've played but it's the quickest I ever put a game down.
> 
> I just don't like games with really beautiful graphics but when it comes to the gameplay it sucks.
> ...



I agree. I couldnt finish it even if i try :U

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> How much will I pay you then cuz?



Idk tht bells or something lol


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 24, 2014)

Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader for the DS.

F***ing Jeff Foxworthy and his stupid quips. Plus, the graphics are horrible.


----------



## locker (Mar 24, 2014)

Nintendo land, the DK one was ok but overall the game is terrible imo


----------



## Hot (Mar 24, 2014)

That Mii game on the Wii. On a more serious note though, it's "Unfair Mario". Platformers ugh.


----------



## twinArmageddons (Mar 24, 2014)

Most people here are listing mainstream games..
Worst game I've played is Tomagotchi Connection Corner Shop 2 or something around those lines, and it is a DS game.
Someone gave it to me as a gift years back, it's just minigames that never end, you have to press start to open up the menu and quit or else it keeps going and going like the friggen Energizer Bunny.
It's obvious that it's geared torwards 4-7 year olds, but I've even let kids around those ages play it and they got bored of it within 10 minutes.
There is hardly anything to do too, the minigames being the core of the whole game.
I actually gave it away, case and all which is uncommon of me to do.
Don't have any regrets about doing it either, that's how fail it is.


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm weird but I'm also veryvery picky about games I play. I actually hated ACNL for a good three months.

Played and quit/still have:
Kingdom Hearts 3D [ actually just bought it and NEVER played it after the demo .-.]
Shin Megami 4 [don't enjoy the storyline.. but keep it for collection.]
Persona 4 [Didn't enjoy the storyline as much as P3]
Thief [game is so dark I just rage.]


Played and instantly sold:
Skyrim
LoL < I knoww ;//;
Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir
Borderlands 2


I could just go on and on. ;//; these are the most recent.


----------



## ellemacc (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought Minecraft around 2 years ago, and the novelty wears off really quickly. It isn't bearable this far in unless you're playing on a server with friends. Scribblenauts Unlimited wasn't that great either, and I feel like it's only enjoyable if you have the imagination of a four year old experiencing a sugar high.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 24, 2014)

twinArmageddons said:


> Most people here are listing mainstream games..
> Worst game I've played is Tomagotchi Connection Corner Shop 2 or something around those lines, and it is a DS game.
> Someone gave it to me as a gift years back, it's just minigames that never end, you have to press start to open up the menu and quit or else it keeps going and going like the friggen Energizer Bunny.
> It's obvious that it's geared torwards 4-7 year olds, but I've even let kids around those ages play it and they got bored of it within 10 minutes.
> ...


I loved that game when I was nine or something ^^'' I loved how after you do enough minigames a guy comes to review your progress and then upgrades the shop the minigame is in. Cx I must admit it's far from a good game though... or was it the first or third one.. idfk


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 24, 2014)

Rare obscure games in dutch that take 50 years to load, and by the time they do its literally bad controls and horrid gameplay, which causes your brain to explode

Other bad games include
Action 52
Snow white and the 7 clever boys (i own this, yes this is a real game)
Big rigs is so bad its good.

Then there are games that merely suck for what they did to the idustry/company like:
Conkers bad fur day (not bad game, but essentialy killed rare)
Dota 2 (Killed tf2)
Pc man for atari (major factor in the old video game crash)


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 24, 2014)

Adventure for the Atari 2600.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

I cant remember the number but it was one of the dragonquest games on ds. It was so bad i took it back the next day.
I did the same thing with tekken on ds, the film was ok but the gameplay was shockingly bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

Secret Agent Clank.

I've always enjoyed the PS games for this series, but this is.. horrid. Too intense, I mean there are stealth crap 24/7 and not a chance to think, just buttonpress every second. I'd rather recommend Size Matters or any other port/main PS game.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 25, 2014)

Flappy bird or Poop clicker


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

lollol never played flappy bird but it seemed to suck.

also.. guilty gear for ds.. just no.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 25, 2014)

That one Pinkie Pie game for the DS. Sister bought it at Gamestop and you can complete it within five minutes, blind. The goal is to find all the puzzle pieces for a party or something. You meet a bunch of other characters like Rainbow Dash and Scootaloo but that's completely optional and just makes the game seem longer when its really a waste of time. 

Oh and all of those Littlest Petshop games too. 

And Pokemon X/Y.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

^^this

x/y

bleeech


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely the Littlest Pet Shop game. I got it in first grade, and even then I was disappointed with it. You can do literally NOTHING except make an animal of your choice walk in circles.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

Most movie/tv franchise games.

or.. truck simulators or such.. like drive a real one.

sports games.. except racing.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 25, 2014)

Mapelstory


----------



## Chibiusa (Mar 25, 2014)

The Sims 2 for the DS. I just remember the character walking so slowly to get everywhere and there wasn't much to do in general... so boring.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ this. i had a cell phone version once and the only thing you could do was like seeing and marrying people and collect stuff lol


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 26, 2014)

The ****ing pet shop games. I have played the one i and my sister share several times, but its to fricken boring when you are done with everything.


----------



## Vinathi (Mar 26, 2014)

Sims 2 omfg all i remember are aliens wtf. to be honest, i never liked the zelda games, but i wouldnt say it's the worst game i ever played


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 27, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> Anything made by EA.



^^


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 27, 2014)

Nintendogs >.> I always lost interest.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ^^


yepp, or pc made by ubisoft.

also.. excitebike. like what even


----------



## Zander (Mar 27, 2014)

ET on Atari, Superman 64, All the CDi Games, Mario is Missing


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2014)

ohgod all those weird mario games ugh.. except for this good hack i have super mario bros ! or whatever the name was


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 29, 2014)

One of the bigger ones but probably not on the #1 point in my list (can't particularly remember anything else) is Luigis Mansion Dark Moon. Regret every penny I spent on that game >_>


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

TBT Mafia VI: Faithful June


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> TBT Mafia VI: Faithful June



LOL and why is that


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 29, 2014)

i dunno probably nintendogs
or the sims

also most movies that are turned into video games suck


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 29, 2014)

Shadow the Hedgehog for GameCube

The game is supposed to be a platformer and third person shooter. It would probably control pretty well if it didn't have the regular 3D Sonic game physics.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

Super Mario 64. Overrated as **** and I don't get the appeal. Like.. some adventure-platform crap in pseudo 3D.. no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X_The_Lancer_X said:


> One of the bigger ones but probably not on the #1 point in my list (can't particularly remember anything else) is Luigis Mansion Dark Moon. Regret every penny I spent on that game >_>


This, the demo sucked, and I tried the full version at my friend's house.... nope!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 30, 2014)

MINECRAFT


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 30, 2014)

Uh, let's see....... Well, if bootlegs count, Vietnamese Crystal?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> Uh, let's see....... Well, if bootlegs count, Vietnamese Crystal?



What are you talking about, that's the best game for the Gameboy


----------



## Cory (Mar 30, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> One of the bigger ones but probably not on the #1 point in my list (can't particularly remember anything else) is Luigis Mansion Dark Moon. Regret every penny I spent on that game >_>



I really like that game. I guess it's just our opinions. Mario Party 9 sucks. They have a working formula and they ruin it. Same thing with Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

9 was pretty fun actually.. but i like strategy so.

And probably posted it, but the Zelda games for DS. go die.


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 30, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> Uh, let's see....... Well, if bootlegs count, Vietnamese Crystal?





Spoiler: Vietnamese Crystal is great. 10/10.


















Worst game on the internet? Welcome to the Revenge of the Sunfish.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

brb lol 5ever to wild hehe xD

in a way Ys I & II for DS.. dude.. no.


----------



## SereneMidnight (Mar 30, 2014)

Amped 3 and Rayman Raving Rabbids in terms of expectations and somewhat in gameplay.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

Most modern Rayman games.. I prefer the GBA ports.


----------



## Goth (Mar 30, 2014)

animal crossing new leaf


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> animal crossing new leaf



Oh my god.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 30, 2014)

Mafia VI


----------



## Cory (Mar 30, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Mafia VI



Any game involving Trundle.


I kid.


----------



## Minties (Mar 30, 2014)

Mafia VII with Ashtot as a vigilante. -_-


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 30, 2014)

http://mylittlepony-games.com/my-little-pony-games/fluttershy-bunny-rescur-game


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

Minesweeper. WORST ****ING GAME EVER


----------



## Cory (Mar 30, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Minesweeper. WORST ****ING GAME EVER



My technology teacher was able to do it in 6 seconds.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

s/he is awesome. that game is freaking wtf... like it doesn't matter if you get the numbers/touching you always fail .. i've cleared it like once when I was a kid lolol


----------



## milly (Mar 30, 2014)

Final Fantasy XIII is really, really awful.

There are others but that springs to mind. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

XII is crap too ^^


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Mar 30, 2014)

Either Sonic '06 or Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 30, 2014)

voltorb flip *screaming*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

pokemon x/y, phoenix wright... 

fe:a


----------



## Javocado (Mar 30, 2014)

Mario Party 9 sucked because they changed the whole formula


----------



## mob (Mar 30, 2014)

LoL


----------



## chillv (Mar 30, 2014)

Multiplayer and party games

But only because I am a lonely person


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 30, 2014)

I recently downloaded the game Facade. I just get depressed playing it. Plus I don't get enough wine.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 31, 2014)

Makkine said:


> Spoiler: Vietnamese Crystal is great. 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, the game is fun and all, but the fact that its a bootleg xD


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Road to hell retribution for the PC
Jake Power Soccer star
Sims 3( I would not call this the worst)
ProjectXZone
Thats about all I can remember


Spoiler: Oh wait,what is this?



Animal Crossing New Leaf. Jk.


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2014)

RuneScape enough said


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

pXz is kinda good tbh.

runescape.. was fun before lol.

SupCom. dude. no. no.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 31, 2014)

Day One: Garry's Incident
CastleMiner Z


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

tales of the abyss for 3ds. horrible story and v/a


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 31, 2014)

**** i hate rise of the guardians for the 3ds.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 3, 2014)

kirby air ride.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

^kind of agree. most "air ride" games are blech


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 3, 2014)

Action 52 for NES and Sega Genesis.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

the first borderlands, and fallout: new vegas


----------



## XMozzyX (Apr 6, 2014)

Games movie related Enough Said :|


----------



## nekosync (Apr 8, 2014)

MMORPGs. They're so boring, and they're all the same.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 8, 2014)

*Sports Island DS :/*


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just read from page 1 to here and find every thing about this thread frustrating.

Suddenly the bad games are ok and the great games are bad!  And my emotions, I'm totally eating this hook line and sinker.  You got me belltreeforums.  You got me.

I can't decide what the worst game I've ever played is.  I've played SO many terribad games growing up.  The worst I can think of is some powerpuff girls game my little sister got for the n64.  It played the same irritating music all throughout, and was just a really really horribad fighting game that had nes mechanics with really horrible n64 graphics.

Not that I expected it to be any good, but man, you'd think to invest in a published game it'd at least have to be buyable/playable.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 8, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> One of the worst games I've played so far is Pok?mon Y.
> 
> I've never been so disappointed with a Pok?mon game in my life.. They focused so much on the graphics and overall looks that they forgot about the Pok?mon.. So many of the new Pok?mon suck
> 
> ...



This... this here... on my club nintendo when doing the review I mentioned how much the game has been dumbed down so much they game was unbearable. 
In all the past games I was able to get a crew I liked and went through the whole game with them ... however with this game I literally almost beat all the gem leaders with just 1 pokemon... so my "crew" was just 2 pokemon practically because all others basically ... well... meh.
And the after game was VERY disappointing... I miss the good ol' days where you could go back to other regions to beat that area too. ^-^


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Apr 9, 2014)

Pit Fighter on the SNES.


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 9, 2014)

sims 3 for the 3ds was boring and literally pointless. 
Nintendogs for 3ds got old in like 5 hours.....

hmm...


----------



## zToast (Apr 9, 2014)

TWO WORDS.

*BUBSY 3D*


----------



## Galactan (Apr 9, 2014)

zToast said:


> TWO WORDS.
> 
> *BUBSY 3D*


THIS.
ANY OTHER GAME IS INVALID.
THIS IS THE ONLY ANSWER.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 9, 2014)

zToast said:


> TWO WORDS.
> 
> *BUBSY 3D*






			
				galactan said:
			
		

> THIS.
> ANY OTHER GAME IS INVALID.
> THIS IS THE ONLY ANSWER.



First you had my curiosity.  Now you have my attention.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 9, 2014)

Zelda.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 9, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
no i'm kidding


----------



## Caius (Apr 9, 2014)

Resident Evil: Dead Aim

Though in its defense it was so bad it was good.



Jun said:


> tales of the abyss for 3ds. horrible story and v/a



It was a PS2 game before it was a 3ds game. Probably why. The game is old as hell. The anime's pretty good if you can't stand the VA's from the game. I don't know why the story bothered you though.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Resident Evil: Dead Aim
> 
> Though in its defense it was so bad it was good.


Is that the PS2 one on the cruise ship? I've been looking all over for it as part of my collection.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2014)

mafia


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2014)

Pushmo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Resident Evil: Dead Aim
> 
> Though in its defense it was so bad it was good.
> 
> ...



maybe and i know that, but i thought it was a bit too generic for that game


----------



## Darumy (Apr 10, 2014)

Atelier Rorona. the game was...just...what


And a bunch of other indies/RPGmaker stuff that I'm too lazy to mention. aa and a hundred other warcraft shell copy mmos. Aura Kingdom was an incredible disappointment.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 10, 2014)

Baby Pals.
Why.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

All Spyro games after the GBA Seasons


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Is that the PS2 one on the cruise ship? I've been looking all over for it as part of my collection.



You can find it online probably. And yes, it's the one with the cruise ship and the TG virus.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Apr 14, 2014)

It kills me to say this, because I am a major Hello Kitty fanatic, but any HK title for the DS counts as my worst game ever played.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 14, 2014)

zToast said:


> TWO WORDS.
> 
> *BUBSY 3D*



THIS GAME SUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 14, 2014)

Cooking mama.

Because cooking mama.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

lol now i need to try bubsy 3d lol XD


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 19, 2014)

Darumy said:


> Atelier Rorona. the game was...just...what
> 
> 
> And a bunch of other indies/RPGmaker stuff that I'm too lazy to mention. aa and a hundred other warcraft shell copy mmos. Aura Kingdom was an incredible disappointment.



I played AK too and after level 40 it became such a grind... barely any quests, it was horrible lmao

When I was younger I played Flyff, so I tried it out the other day and it was horrible. I don't know how I spent over 5000 hours on that game.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 22, 2014)

Tekken blood vengance or whatever.
Tekken should stay on play station
I thought it was so awful I took it back the next day and got a refund.
+ the film was crap


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 22, 2014)

Any lego game. Pick whatever one you want. 

I like hating on them more than actually playing them.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 22, 2014)

Ea games


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 22, 2014)

Kamukoma said:


> I played AK too and after level 40 it became such a grind... barely any quests, it was horrible lmao
> 
> When I was younger I played Flyff, so I tried it out the other day and it was horrible. I don't know how I spent over 5000 hours on that game.



Hahah I played Flyff too actually, for quite some time.

I also played this game called "Fiesta" (an MMO by the company Outspark), a bit like Flyff, and I spent sooooOOOOO much time on that game. I didn't even get to that high of a level, I just used to stand around on these steps in a town called "Elderine" buffing people cos I was a cleric lol (not on my own >_>). People used to swarm us saying "buff plz". And you used to be able to buy these Outspark coins or something with real life money and buy totally useless crap like outfits and OP game-breaking buffs for PVP. I used to buy these coins with my dad's card (I was like 12 idk) and buy outfits which always expired in 30 days. I probably spent like ?200 of his money on that game.

Wow what a waste of time and money. It was the grindiest game EVER.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

new super mario bros. nuff said.


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 22, 2014)

Battlefield 2:Modern Combat and Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2, I get chills when I think of them


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

Battlefield in general /shudder


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

Pokemon Black & White... They ended my childhood love for Pok?mon.
Oh, also Candy Crush, but I irefuse to even consider it a game.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd say Pokemon X/Y ended mine.. ugh those were awful.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

From my 3DS: FEA :{


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

Farobi: yes yes yes.


----------



## Alice (Apr 28, 2014)

Kamukoma said:


> I played AK too and after level 40 it became such a grind... barely any quests, it was horrible lmao
> 
> When I was younger I played Flyff, so I tried it out the other day and it was horrible. I don't know how I spent over 5000 hours on that game.



Aura Kingdom is absolutely awful. Even going in without expectations, it was just so BAD. The gameplay is typical, there's glitches abound, the animations are awkward as all hell, it's just generally a crappy mmo experience.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jun said:


> new super mario bros. nuff said.



You haven't played many games, have you?


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

Jun said:


> I'd say Pokemon X/Y ended mine.. ugh those were awful.



Didn't even get them.
I have not touched a pokemon game since B&W...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

Sway said:


> Aura Kingdom is absolutely awful. Even going in without expectations, it was just so BAD. The gameplay is typical, there's glitches abound, the animations are awkward as all hell, it's just generally a crappy mmo experience.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Why yes I have miss elitist gamer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> Didn't even get them.
> I have not touched a pokemon game since B&W...



i tried x because heck it's pokemon but ugh. ugh.


----------



## Chromie (Apr 28, 2014)

Dragon Age 2 is one of the worst games I've ever played. I'll add Fallout 3 to the list. I do not get the hype for Fallout 3. It doesn't even compare to Fallout 1 or 2. Dragon Age 2 was crap all around.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

i have only played fallout: new vegas of those, but that sucked in terms of menu systems and such >>


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 28, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Any lego game. Pick whatever one you want.
> 
> I like hating on them more than actually playing them.



wat

I actually bought all of the ones available in the recent 7 Days of Deals sale on Greenmangaming and am enjoying them so far. They have a lot of hidden collectibles, and I do enjoy games with a ton of collectibles!




Chromie said:


> Dragon Age 2 is one of the worst games I've ever played. I'll add Fallout 3 to the list. I do not get the hype for Fallout 3. *It doesn't even compare to Fallout 1 or 2.* Dragon Age 2 was crap all around.



Because between Fallout 2 and Fallout 3 the series saw a change in genres. 1+2 were turn/grid based RPGs, 3 and New Vegas are those shooter hybrids like Farcry. I enjoyed 1/2, but I havent gotten around to playing 3/New Vegas yet. Too many people pushing me to play them = I'm turned off.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

new vegas is not worth it tbh.. i'd rather try the others.


----------



## Alice (Apr 28, 2014)

Jun said:


> Why yes I have miss elitist gamer.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Where are you getting any elitism from that remark? I'm simply saying that if what you're posting here is your worst, you haven't played many bad games. Also, that VM. Are you 5?


----------



## Caius (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright break it up.

VVVV seriously break it up.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I have played a lot of bad games, and yes I consider that a bad game, or games if I were to mean both versions. So just because I don't like a mainstream popular Mario platformer I haven't played a lot. Lol. If you check my posts here I have posts of what what I consider bad, which is not necessarily the same as your opinions.

Nope, but I don't want to bother telling you my real age since at least I don't tell people such remarks and when they can't tell a joke from a serious answer.

Also yes, I can break up. I just don't why people have to remark just because it's considered some kind of masterpiece.


----------



## Chromie (Apr 28, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> wat
> Because between Fallout 2 and Fallout 3 the series saw a change in genres. 1+2 were turn/grid based RPGs, 3 and New Vegas are those shooter hybrids like Farcry. I enjoyed 1/2, but I havent gotten around to playing 3/New Vegas yet. Too many people pushing me to play them = I'm turned off.



I know that. New Vegas is an excellent game that captures the brilliance of the old Black Isle Fallout games. Great writing, as always from Obsidian, and improved mechanics are great but my favorite thing is how reactive the world is around you. I don't care how different the games are from turn based rpg to real time whatever. Fallout 3 does not feel like a Fallout game to me at all.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 29, 2014)

Final Fantasy XIII, hands down.


----------



## Ishimaru (May 1, 2014)

Sims 3 for 3ds, got boring after five minutes and the camera angles are god-awful. 

Also, Explore the Dungeon Because I Don't Know. I should learn not to buy TV show/Movie games.


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 1, 2014)

Jun said:


> tales of the abyss for 3ds. horrible story and v/a



Yeah basically. Abyss is the worst title in the tales series.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> Yeah basically. Abyss is the worst title in the tales series.


Yes.


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> Yeah basically. Abyss is the worst title in the tales series.



Legendia was the least interesting in the series.


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2014)

Sway said:


> Legendia was the least interesting in the series.



I enjoyed the hell out of Abyss. Most of the games mentioned in this thread (note most) weren't bad games, they were just unliked by certain people. 

And then there's E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial for the atari 2600


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I enjoyed the hell out of Abyss. Most of the games mentioned in this thread (note most) weren't bad games, they were just unliked by certain people.
> 
> And then there's E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial for the atari 2600



Superman 64. Fantastic Four. Final Fantasy: All The Bravest. Golden Axe: Beast Rider. Sonic The Hedgehog 2006.

I can't believe I've played these. 
.... what am I doing with my life?


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2014)

Sway said:


> Superman 64. Fantastic Four. Final Fantasy: All The Bravest. Golden Axe: Beast Rider. Sonic The Hedgehog 2006.
> 
> I can't believe I've played these.
> .... what am I doing with my life?



Soon you'll be LPing them like TheDarkID


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

Cent said:


> Soon you'll be LPing them like TheDarkID



Oh god. Don't even say that.


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh god. Don't even say that.



Rip and tear my friend, rip and tear.


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

I've played so many games that it would be hard to choose. It would have to be an Indie game if that counts.


----------



## 5atmkkds (May 1, 2014)

Ugh I HATED the Kingdom Hearts for DS games. They made me sick XC I also really hated playing Sims on PS3. My sister gave it to me for my birthday, and I played it once. Maybe. It was just horrible!


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2014)

5atmkkds said:


> Ugh I HATED the Kingdom Hearts for DS games. They made me sick XC I also really hated playing Sims on PS3. My sister gave it to me for my birthday, and I played it once. Maybe. It was just horrible!



DDD was **** tbh, or, the demo was. Really much ticked me off buying it at all.


----------



## Caius (May 2, 2014)

Jun said:


> DDD was **** tbh, or, the demo was. Really much ticked me off buying it at all.



Dream Drop was actually amazing as far as technical and graphic innovations go on the 3DS. It raised a new standard for mobile gaming at the time that hadn't been hit that far in the 3DS's lifetime. Not to mention the game is long enough to rival the at-home console versions and had a story and gameplay that was both refreshing for someone who's played all the Kingdom Hearts games in the series, and versatile. You can never judge a game by the demo.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 2, 2014)

I'm going to take it way back....like ugh Duke Nukem so horrible and vile.


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 2, 2014)

358/2 Days was pretty awful, and so was Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs. Both of them were major letdowns for me personally.


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

Even though I play this game, everyday I ask myself why. League has the most toxic community and I'm just so sick of it. But i have spent so much on skins, it would be such a waste to just quit.


----------



## Nerd House (May 3, 2014)

Cent said:


> Dream Drop was actually amazing as far as technical and graphic innovations go on the 3DS. It raised a new standard for mobile gaming at the time that hadn't been hit that far in the 3DS's lifetime. Not to mention the game is long enough to rival the at-home console versions and had a story and gameplay that was both refreshing for someone who's played all the Kingdom Hearts games in the series, and versatile. You can never judge a game by the demo.



+respect


I am going to say Clash of Clans. I just don't see the appeal and why it's so hyped. I tried it for like 2 weeks after everyone and their grandmothers at home and work pressured me to get it. 

I didn't really get into it.


----------



## Gandalf (May 6, 2014)

Final Fantasy X (come at me)


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

Cent said:


> Dream Drop was actually amazing as far as technical and graphic innovations go on the 3DS. It raised a new standard for mobile gaming at the time that hadn't been hit that far in the 3DS's lifetime. Not to mention the game is long enough to rival the at-home console versions and had a story and gameplay that was both refreshing for someone who's played all the Kingdom Hearts games in the series, and versatile. You can never judge a game by the demo.



Then why did they made it so crappy. On the other hand Luigi's Mansion 2/Dark Moon was real **** too. Both demo and the game itself was bad. So sometimes you can judge, sometimes maybe not. Still I don't think DDD was that innovative, but each to their own I suppose and I was never into the earlier KH games/hype so maybe that's why I found it boring and bad.

Also about communities, I think Dota is a bit worse. Unless you play with good friends all you get is elitist kids.


----------



## pengutango (May 6, 2014)

Hmm, got a few... Even if the game isn't super great, I TRY to at least play all the way through, but there are just some games that I just... couldn't finish.

- *FFXII.* The intro was long and bored me out of my mind and when it was finally over and I could actually move around and fight things, I found the battle system annoying and I just couldn't get into it. I played it for a total of... 30 minutes. Probably the shortest amount of time I've ever spent on a game, and much of it was the intro... Even the other two games I'm gonna list, I played longer than that. Thankfully, it was my friend's game so I didn't waste any of my own money for it.

And these two, like FFXII I quickly got bored and I had definite buyer's remorse:

- *Pokemon White.* Ugh... I got sucked in since so many of my friends had it or Black. Such a mistake. I got to like the 5th gym, but it took me months to get even get there since I had to pretty much force myself to play after a while. The game seemed just like all the other games, same basic idea. 

Because of it, I have VERY high expectations for the new games and refuse to buy another game unless Nintendo does something extremely innovative with the series. I looked at X & Y, even played the demo and wasn't impressed by it, so least I won't be wasting my money on Pokemon games for a while.

- *GTA IV*. I just couldn't get into it. The storyline didn't really keep my attention for too long as I simply enjoyed shooting people and stealing cars more. While that was fun, even that couldn't keep me from continuing on. Thankfully, I didn't pay full price for it, so I didn't feel as bad about it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 6, 2014)

Probably ACWW, Super Mario 3D world, and the Little Big Planet racing thing for PS3. The last one SUCKED.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

Wild world dont even....


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

Also for FF XII so. much yes. The battle system is terrible not to mention the first fights, barely got past them =_=


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto...my brother let me try it out and I honestly don't see how people think it's fun lol.


----------



## Capella (May 8, 2014)

Et from Atari -3-


----------



## autiebug (May 8, 2014)

It's not the worst game story-wise, but for me it's Assassin's Creed. :c

It started out so fun, like "heck yeah I'm an assassin let me throw knives _EVERYWHERE_" but then every mission was exactly the same. Like, collect intel, collect flags, stab man, repeat. ACII was better, and I haven't played any of the others, but...I just cannot finish 1 because dear lord the repetitiveness.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Even though I play this game, everyday I ask myself why. League has the most toxic community and I'm just so sick of it. But i have spent so much on skins, it would be such a waste to just quit.



The game is boring and shallow as hell. When I play it, I bemoan the lack of extra mechanics I can carry out to maximise efficiency. It's just dull laning until we decide to try and gank someone, who will just flash away. Fun.


----------



## Alice (May 8, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Probably ACWW, Super Mario 3D world, and the Little Big Planet racing thing for PS3. The last one SUCKED.



Ahaha. Super mario 3d world. Some people in this thread have to be kidding.


----------



## Chromie (May 8, 2014)

aiza55 said:


> Grand Theft Auto...my brother let me try it out and I honestly don't see how people think it's fun lol.



I think GTA IV and V are trash. Vice City was perfect and San Andreas was great but now its change and not for the better.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> Also for FF XII so. much yes. The battle system is terrible not to mention the first fights, barely got past them =_=



Strange!  I played this before realizing every body hated it.

I really liked it!  I thought it played really enjoyably.  FF IMO had a hard time trying to keep up in the market, no body really seems to go for turn based any more.  But for what it was, I had a lot of fun with 12, I liked the characters, and the maps, and the battle system.

It was 13 that got me all riled up.


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2014)

M&M's Kart racing for DS. I think it was in my brother's Easter basket one year. Whyyyy?


----------



## TaliZorah (May 8, 2014)

Superman 64, although it made me hella laugh.
Couldn't even get through first part of the game.


----------



## OmegaRid (May 9, 2014)

On a fan perspective, I got to say Metroid: Other M. So many contradictions and the character's destruction (plus the pointless ending and the fact we... she doesn't accomplish anything in the game) blew up my mind. Metroid IS my fav. franchise of all time but I'm not a fanboy.

On a gamer perspective... I actually played it for review... Day One: Garry's Incident... Oh... my... god... You thought Superman 64 was awful... wait 'til you get a load of this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Strange!  I played this before realizing every body hated it.
> 
> I really liked it!  I thought it played really enjoyably.  FF IMO had a hard time trying to keep up in the market, no body really seems to go for turn based any more.  But for what it was, I had a lot of fun with 12, I liked the characters, and the maps, and the battle system.
> 
> It was 13 that got me all riled up.


I was never a fan after X-2 tbh... this new "real-time" battle system ticked me off so so much


----------



## OmegaRid (May 9, 2014)

Actually, for some people, it's more the "Most Disappointing Game You've ever played". Just saying.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 9, 2014)

fire emblem awakening


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> fire emblem awakening



whatchu said bro.

yeah some are disappointing more than worst but still they kinda go hand in hand in those terms....


----------



## Elise (May 13, 2014)

I've played quite a few bad games but that was mostly when I was younger and just picked games based on the name or box and didn't do any research beforehand. None of those really stick out in my mind though. These days I don't buy any games that are 'bad' because I read reviews but I occasionally I won't really get into a game for whatever reason, which is always disappointing for me. 

One of my biggest disappointments was Oblivion. I bought it because I loved Morrowind but I didn't even finish Oblivion and, to this day, will sooner revisit Morrowind than try again. 

Sims 3 was also a huge disappointment. Technically, it is not a bad game but the amount of glitches it has makes it difficult to play. I really tried to look past the problems because I love Sims so much but it got to the point that the game was running so slow that I just couldn't enjoy it anymore. 

Another game I didn't get into despite it being popular and having awesome reviews is Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time. I am starting to play a bit more now because my boyfriend sat down with me and talked me through it so I know what I'm doing now. I still think the game isn't very beginner friendly though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2014)

I agree about OoT.. I haven't tried Majora but I would rather reccommend the Gameboy or nes/snes titles to someone as their first.


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

Imagine Movie Star xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

^I've seen those Imagine games, I can't believe they are good either.

Also this "stop smoking" game that has a 3 year on the PEGI.. lol what you shouldn't even know about it lol


----------



## Aizu (May 15, 2014)

Spirit Tracks, that god awful wind pipe thing did my head in


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Spirit Tracks, that god awful wind pipe thing did my head in


this and phantom hourglass. shame on you zelda people.

also while not worst, i was very disappointed in Demon Gaze. It's worse grindfest than Diablo II sometimes..and that says a lot lol.


----------



## vintage-rabbit (May 16, 2014)

i used to have this game called baby's first steps on my DS lite as a kid ....
i just found it about a week back and played it again and its literally TERRIFYING OH MY GOSH


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

vintage-rabbit said:


> i used to have this game called baby's first steps on my DS lite as a kid ....
> i just found it about a week back and played it again and its literally TERRIFYING OH MY GOSH



I wonder why they even make those games.. Like.. what's the purpose.. Simulate an adult life or? lol


----------



## debinoresu (May 17, 2014)

uh

I know this sounds

lame.

but hm:grand bazaar

literally the most boring game ive ever played

like I got 2seasons in. thats it. 2****ing seasons. I could never make more than 15000 or so in the bazaar, and it was just so dull and ECH


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

planetside 2 like.. ughghgf


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

I cant think of a videogame I hate.. lawl I love all my videogames♥
that's why I buy dem c:

CANCEL THAT, OXYGEN GAMES ARE HORRIBLE, ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## libby2999 (May 17, 2014)

So many. They look like fun and I played the demo, seamed great! Bought it and...the bought game was nearly identical to the demo. Was not worth it.


----------



## Carlee (May 18, 2014)

The first Spyro for ps1 -___-  terrible


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2014)

psht the ps1 spyros are awesome if you compare to the ones after the gba era lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> psht the ps1 spyros are awesome if you compare to the ones after the gba era lol



that ^


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

Finally someone who agrees. Seriously, I think the last Spyro I ever touched was like.. A New Beginning which was also one of the last gba games I purchased while they still sold them in regular stores and not as retro.

Personally, Year of the Dragon is one of my favorites, ever.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2014)

Star Wars for the Gameboy Advance. The first level keeps looping over and over and over without end..


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 19, 2014)

pengutango said:


> - *FFXII.* The intro was long and bored me out of my mind and when it was finally over and I could actually move around and fight things, I found the battle system annoying and I just couldn't get into it. I played it for a total of... 30 minutes. Probably the shortest amount of time I've ever spent on a game, and much of it was the intro... Even the other two games I'm gonna list, I played longer than that. Thankfully, it was my friend's game so I didn't waste any of my own money for it.



I actually played that game for 40 hours. Not straight, obviously, but there was about 40 hours on the clock by the time I stopped. There was certain things I liked about it. I actually thought the plot was interesting, but there was too little and then you had to walk across a long area with tons of fights before you got more (and only a little bit again) story. I really liked Balthier and Fran too. But I really hated the battle system and it felt like the game required too much grinding and walking. It was like the Lord of the Rings of the Final Fantasy world.

(Yes, I hate the Lord of the Rings series too. Too much walking, not enough plot inbetween the walking.)

It's not the worst game I've played, but it's the worst FF I've played. It's the only non-online main numbered game I haven't beaten.

Worst game? I honestly don't know. I've actually played too many games at this point to really say.


----------



## Syndra (May 19, 2014)

i wouldn't say it's the worst, but i was disappointed with pok?mon x/y.

from what i've experienced with the game, i think they focused too much on the graphics and new features that they didn't put as much focus into the plot and post-game... i don't mean to brag, but i finished x in 3 irl days (which was less than 24 hours of game time) and that was basically it; nothing else to do other than battle online and get trolled in wonder trades.
the new pok?mon aren't as great, nor was team flare (my least favourite enemy organization tbh) they just kinda fell flat for me.

not to mention the exp. share >:T it's definitely a double-edged sword.

on a lighter note, i really like the idea of mega evolution (i just wish there was more of it) and character customization!

i just really miss the old glory days of pixelated sprites and whatnot! then again, i always manage to enjoy every pok?mon game, at least a little bit. i really hope the RS remakes will be better!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

p i p e r said:


> i wouldn't say it's the worst, but i was disappointed with pok?mon x/y.
> 
> from what i've experienced with the game, i think they focused too much on the graphics and new features that they didn't put as much focus into the plot and post-game... i don't mean to brag, but i finished x in 3 irl days (which was less than 24 hours of game time) and that was basically it; nothing else to do other than battle online and get trolled in wonder trades.
> the new pok?mon aren't as great, nor was team flare (my least favourite enemy organization tbh) they just kinda fell flat for me.
> ...



This, their graphics focus rather than gameplay pissed me off so much


----------



## Stalfos (May 19, 2014)

Wow. So much hate for Final Fantasy XII (12). 

I love that game, in fact, I think it's the second best FF after VII (7). I've spent 149 hours on that game, unlocking Tournesol and defeating Yiazmat (took me about 3-4 hours since he/she has over 50 million HP).
Man, I gotta play through this game again someday.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

Jun said:


> Finally someone who agrees. Seriously, I think the last Spyro I ever touched was like.. A New Beginning which was also one of the last gba games I purchased while they still sold them in regular stores and not as retro.
> 
> Personally, Year of the Dragon is one of my favorites, ever.



honestly, all the Spyro games I love except the recent releases
last game I got was Dawn of the Dragon though, I like it


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

they got bad with a new beginning tbh.. side scrolling platformer nty.


----------



## NoBullet (May 19, 2014)

soldier of fortune on dreamcast. the actual game was boring, but the worst part was loading time was literally minutes long.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

Most arcade/anime-platformers stuff on steam unless you have a controller.


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

Minecraft. I just don't like it at all.


----------



## WonderK (May 22, 2014)

Worst game I've ever played? Link: The faces of evil.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Probably Minecraft also. That, or Terraria. I dunno, I couldn't get into Terraria at all, which is a little funny because I was able to get into Starbound easily.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

^reverse for me, prolly because terraria was more stable to multi on idk.


----------



## Bowie (May 22, 2014)

Sonic Lost World was barely playable. I mean, the Wii U version might be better, but, the 3DS version is just terrible. Now, I'm a big fan of the Sonic the Hedgehog series, so it came as an equally big shock and disappointment when I could hardly make my way through the first level. I couldn't help but feel as if this was Sega's way of making a game with similar mechanics taken from Super Mario Galaxy, although downgraded. I just wish they'd forget about what Nintendo are doing and go back to what they did before they cared about what Nintendo did with the Super Mario series. I mean, Sega have always been, at least a little, competitive with Nintendo, but enough is enough.


----------



## Solaeus (May 22, 2014)

Hmmmmmm....worst game huh.
LOL probably, no plot, awful graphics. 
Awfully boring too


----------



## nammie (May 22, 2014)

probably minecraft... the graphics + perspective made me super nauseous.
plus I never got the point of it lol it just looked like virtual lego to me.


----------



## Jawile (May 22, 2014)

don't even get me started on call of duty


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

but Terraria and Minecraft..♥


----------



## lazuli (May 23, 2014)

When I was younger, my mom got a DS lite case, which came with two games. My Little Pet Shop games. I still have them, haha.


----------



## CrystalMastaFox (May 25, 2014)

Chocobo Tales DS. My friend told me it was great and I borrowed it from her for about a week. Started playing for a few hours and it was pretty bad... I gave it back to her and she just laughed and said she was a successful troll. [SUB]i hate you isabel.[/SUB]


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

^ahaha flamers.

i havent played that but it looks.. fishy


----------



## n64king (May 26, 2014)

Wii Play? I think I got it mostly because the free Wii Remote in the box at the time. Never again have I bought a game with the free controller in it cause they were all terrible. It's like 4-6 games that take you 5 seconds to finish. The controls didn't work brilliantly and it was awful. It's listed as one of the worst Wii games I believe, or is at least mentioned as one often. I was surprised it fetched $7 at the used store I go to.
The WiiU redeemed itself though with that Nintendoland box, Wii Party U isn't bad either, but I didn't get either of those bundles.


----------



## Clement (May 27, 2014)

Without any question, Call of Duty: Ghosts is the worst game I've played ever.  I don't know how the new games could possibly get any worse then that.


----------



## tinytaylor (May 27, 2014)

This Sonic game for Ds.. I don't remember the name but I do remember it was so hard I couldn't get past the first level ugh


----------



## Chromie (May 27, 2014)

Clement said:


> Without any question, Call of Duty: Ghosts is the worst game I've played ever.  I don't know how the new games could possibly get any *worse then that*.



You should try Last of Us.


----------

